# DVD drawer won't open via button.



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Today I hooked up my backup computer and and everything works great EXCEPT the DVD drawer won't open with the button. Upon reflection I think that there may be a CD in there that I couldn't get out before shelving it because of a replacement computer.

I'm running Vista Home Premium with Service pack 2, on an HP a1748X with AMD Athlon 64 X 2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ 2 GHz, 3 gig RAM, 32 bit operating system.

Shouldn't matter but I am running Firefox 3.6.12 and IE 8.0.6001.188.28

I can't tell what the brand is from the logo on the front of the recorder. It does have Light Scribe capabilities if that means anything.

Anyway to get the drawer to open without prying it open and maybe damaging it?

Looks like there is a pinhole in the front of the drive and I'm wondering if that is some sort of reset button?

Ideas?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Anyway to get the drawer to open without prying it open and maybe damaging it?


Sure. There is a mechanical release for just such an occasion.

Look at the face of the DVD drive. You will see a small hole in the face below the drawer. Partially straighten-out a paperclip and insert it about 1/2 inch or so until it stops, then push. The door should release.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks, I figured that hole might be some sort of release but I didn't want to try it without knowing for sure.

Thanks for the very prompt reply!


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks again, that worked just fine. It released the drawer but I did have to manually pull it on open. Apparently the motor is shot or a connection isn't working as it won't open and close nor play when a disc is inserted into it. 

2006 computer and is now my backup unit. Expect I should think about getting a replacement for it.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

DVD R/W drives have become ridiculously inexpensive. Price them. For instance, newegg has lightscribe CD/DVD burners for under $20 with as little as $2-$3 shipping.

The rest of your system - well, hardware became more than fast enough for personal use a long time ago. Your backup system and the software it came with is still plenty good enough for everything except the latest games - they're the only "gotta have" software for personal use that keeps demanding more hardware power.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks for reminding me about Newegg. The only online company I remembered reading about until you post jogged my memory is Tiger Direct. 

I sure enjoyed hooking the spare up to the Internet and have it connect without changing ISP addy. It used the same one as my current one.

I'll open the computer up and take a look at the unit before ordering one. I looked yesterday and couldn't see a loose connection but I still had the power on so didn't play around very much. lol

Does Newegg and Tiger Direct have paper catalogs that they send out with an order? I much prefer looking at them during leisure time.

Again, thanks.


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Does Newegg and Tiger Direct have paper catalogs that they send out with an order? I much prefer looking at them during leisure time.
> 
> Again, thanks.


Tiger Direct does - Newegg does not.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

wogglebug said:


> The rest of your system - well, hardware became more than fast enough for personal use a long time ago.


You're assuming folks buy new computers because their old one can't do what they want it to do anymore. After many years of seeing how resistant most folks are to the idea that their old computer is more than capable of everything they'll want to do in the foreseeable future, I have to conclude that most of them buy new computers just because they _want_ a new one and have a wad of cash burning a hole in their pocket, even though most of them would have no trouble finding something much more important to do with the money.

A couple years ago a college student friend needed a laptop. I got her a 3-4 year old good quality (i.e., not cheapie mass-market consumer-grade junk) laptop for around $300. It was faster than any of my computers, and I don't just write papers on mine, they help make my living. A couple months ago I learned that a year earlier she'd buried it in the closet and spent $800 for a new laptop and software, just because instructors occasionally had trouble opening her documents! About the time I learned this, her parents -- who are definitely not rich -- spent a similar amount for a new laptop of their own, because their dialup internet was unreliable. Do you think they asked the advice of their computer-expert friend and neighbor, who had been telling them for years that they just needed to change ISPs? No, they called their computer-clueless daughter and her computer-clueless roommate.. and guess what, their dialup is still unreliable, but at least now it's unreliable on a shiny new laptop. I bought her old laptop back for $100; it still works fine, and it's still faster than any of my other computers.

So I've pretty much given up trying to save folks money on new computers they don't need and can't afford but are determined to buy anyway. It's a waste of my time, and they don't appreciate it because I'm raining on their parade.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

How very true. My kids are speaking of getting a new laptop and I'm still trying to work with them on getting garbage off of their old one to increase the speed back to normal. The start menu is large but I won't make any changes without their specific approval.

Well my problem is solved without any expense at all. When I installed 2 gig of extra RAM in this computer while still using it a couple of years ago I had accidentally knocked off the power input cable. Was thinking I had only installed an extra gig but did install two making a total of 3. 

I have the spare as I was wanting to switch from Vista to Win 7 and on release day was told of an offer too good to pass up. New PC for about $200 and it came with Win7. Pay $125 or whatever for just the software or get a replacement and have a back up unit for a little more. That was a no brainer for me. 

Thanks for all of the help, information, and education. I do appreciate it.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I miss Windy.

This post came up as a post "related" to a recent post by Briget.

That is all.



Windy in Kansas said:


> Today I hooked up my backup computer and and everything works great EXCEPT the DVD drawer won't open with the button. Upon reflection I think that there may be a CD in there that I couldn't get out before shelving it because of a replacement computer.
> 
> I'm running Vista Home Premium with Service pack 2, on an HP a1748X with AMD Athlon 64 X 2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ 2 GHz, 3 gig RAM, 32 bit operating system.
> 
> ...


----------

